# Pretty good mess on Yellow River today. (5/12/16)



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

The water looked good & the bite was pretty good. Threw back a lot of smaller ones. Lost some good bream, while catfishing & vice versa. I'll never learn better, I guess.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job...crickets or wigglers? Big ole eel!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

nice mess, what are you going to do w/ the eel and it is a big one.


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

I want to hear your plans for the eel, caught plenty, always threw them back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Ditto on the eel. I have read though that they are edible. 
Overall certainly a nice mess of fish.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

I've seen a few eels in YW. Scares the crap out of me every time lol


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Jason said:


> Good job...crickets or wigglers? Big ole eel!


Thanks! Crickets & earthworms for bream & frozen catalpas for catfish.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

barefoot said:


> nice mess, what are you going to do w/ the eel and it is a big one.


Thanks! When I was a much younger guy, (about 40 years ago), I remember a friend of mine went fishing for eel, not for bait, but to eat. I was invited to an eel meal with all the trimmings. After some reluctance, I tried the eel, which was seasoned and fried like catfish. Surprisingly, it was very good and tasted like catfish. I have cleaned this one & cut it up. Tomorrow night, I will fry one piece of this one along with some bream & catfish. If it is good, I will eat more. If not, it will become cut bait for catfish. My wife has already declared "I won't be eating any of that snake."


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Rjw615 said:


> I want to hear your plans for the eel, caught plenty, always threw them back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In the next installment of this story, I'll let you know whether it becomes food or bait.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

When you fish with the catalpas do you just hook them normal or turn them inside out?


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

jcoss15 said:


> When you fish with the catalpas do you just hook them normal or turn them inside out?


When fishing for bream with fresh catalpas, I sometimes cut a large one in half & turn it inside out. But, with catfish, I let them toughen up as they start into the metamorphosis stage, so they will stay on the hook better. I then just hook them several times & don't turn them inside out.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Geezer the mullet bite is on. Jerry and Allan caught 50 yesterday, but it took them most of the day to do it. I am going tomorrow morning.


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

billyb said:


> Geezer the mullet bite is on. Jerry and Allan caught 50 yesterday, but it took them most of the day to do it. I am going tomorrow morning.




In Milton? Be sure to give us a report!


----------



## Riverlover (Mar 5, 2016)

Nice eel ! Man they are fine eatin.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

what a pile up on the dock 
catch 'em up.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

billyb said:


> Geezer the mullet bite is on. Jerry and Allan caught 50 yesterday, but it took them most of the day to do it. I am going tomorrow morning.


That sounds great billyb. Thanks for the heads up! I'm going to have to get over there & try it myself.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Regarding the eel, I fried a couple of pieces along with some catfish, last night. The texture of the meat was like catfish and it tasted like catfish. If I hadn't known it was eel, I doubt I could have told the difference. So, for me, its food, not bait.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Geezer said:


> Regarding the eel, I fried a couple of pieces along with some catfish, last night. The texture of the meat was like catfish and it tasted like catfish. If I hadn't known it was eel, I doubt I could have told the difference. So, for me, its food, not bait.



That's good to know. I've caught maybe 2 or 3 eels in the past 20 years and always cut them loose. Next time I'll make table fare out it one.


----------

